#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Trouble getting data to update with linked excel graphs

## clockhart10

Hi,

I have linked graphs from my Excel spreadsheet to my Powerpoint presentation. In the excel spreadsheet, I have a code that adjusts the y-axis - it sets the minimum, maximum, and major unit to cells containing formulas I created. I have a table of indexed data, and graphs made from dynamic ranges of the indexed chart. So, I can choose an item from a list, all the data updates for that particular item, and then all the graphs automatically change the data. HOWEVER, I have to click on the chart to run the Macro and update the y-axis scales (the data varies enough that the correction is needed). Hopefully this is a coherent and satisfactory explanation of how the data works.

Now, I have linked the graphs into the powerpoint presentation. When I select a different item in the drop down menu on the excel sheet - walah! the data changes in the Powerpoint slide. Only one problem - I have to click on the graph in excel to update the axis, and when I do, the graphs do not change in powerpoint. The data will keep updating, but the y-axis scale never changes in the powerpoint (though it still changes in Excel like it is supposed to). Is there anyway to make it to where the info in Powerpoint will correct after I click a graph in my Excel spreadsheet, which runs the macro?

----------

